# Three severely injured including one now a paraplegic after college ignores arborist



## Mitchwyatt00 (Jul 20, 2013)

An Adelaide private school has been fined more than $100,000 after three people were injured when a large tree branch fell on them on school grounds.

Cedar College fined for fallen tree - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

http://www.safework.sa.gov.au/uploaded_files/20110119_tree_collapse.pdf


----------

